# [EoM] basic idea for new spell-list: "Weather"



## Suldulin (Jan 26, 2003)

0th Weather Prediction*
1st Obscuring Mist
2nd Cloudburst
3rd Call Rain or Snow*
4th Dispel Storm*
5th Control Winds
6th Control Weather
7th Dispel Powerful Storm*
8th Whirlwind
9th Storm of Vengeance

*= spell from occult lore

comments, suggestions?


----------

